# DIY stand



## roughneck (Jan 29, 2008)

My first DIY stand. I did a pretty good job considering this is the first time I've ever built anything out of wood.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## egglay (Jun 2, 2007)

Good job Roughneck


----------



## kerob1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice job! I like the way it is trimmed out.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

the details make the difference,good job :thumb:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I am curious as to what the frame looks like. You are all saying "Very nice very nice" but if the frame isn't built right it could all come crashing down. But that tank doesn't look very big so it really shouldn't be an issue.

Is that a 29 gallon tank?


----------



## roughneck (Jan 29, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> I am curious as to what the frame looks like. You are all saying "Very nice very nice" but if the frame isn't built right it could all come crashing down. But that tank doesn't look very big so it really shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Is that a 29 gallon tank?


 I can't draw pics on the computer. Basically I have 4 2x4s on the outside corners resting on the bottom frame. I have 2 2x4's supporting the middle. The top and bottom frames are on the outside of the support 2x4's and are also 2x4's laying flat. I connected everything with metal L brackets, liquid nails, and wood screws. So I have three different things holding it together. I'm 6'5" 330LBS and sat on it, got up on my feet on it and even jumped on it because I had to grab a balloon my daughter let drift to the ceiling haha. It is probally over built to be honest, but I like things to last a long long time.

It is a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

6'5" and couldn't reach the ceiling????


----------



## roughneck (Jan 29, 2008)

fishwolfe said:



> 6'5" and couldn't reach the ceiling????


 Not in the garage. I'd say it's at least 10'. In my house I can easily.


----------

